# !!!!RED BUL EXTREME KAYAKING ON CONGO RIVER!!!



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Jun 2013)

Hi guys
I wanted to shear a video with you. for those who like extreme sport and for those who would like to see how is the congo river from the inside, there is a really nice movie about a kayaking crew that want to ride the strongest rapids of the world the INGA rapids on Congo River. It's called "THE GRAND INGA PROJECT".
They are the only person who have success to passe these rapids. 
Here is the trailer of the movie. I encourage you to download it !



I have it and it's nice watching it !! 
hope you ll like it 

bye


----------

